# Where to get parts for Ryobi?



## tampc (Jun 11, 2007)

Title say it all.....
I need to rebuild the carb......

Thank your


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at the carburetor and see who the manufacturer is. It will either be a Walbro or a Zama and you can get parts for these carburetors at most any small engine shop.

MTD dealers should also have parts for Ryobi trimmers as well as MTD purchased them a couple of years ago.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

True, if it's a newer one with the yellow shaft then it is in fact a Homelite unit. All the older units that still have parts available will come from MTD. 

The best bet for carburetor parts will be from someone who handles parts for the particular brand of carburetor on the unit.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD is building their units based on the "Ryobi" (OK, the engine deisgn is actually older then what is now considered the Ryobi design engine) engine design. The Ryobi brand name is now using Homelite design engines.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone know a website that tells who makes what, it is so confusing trying to determine what is what. Have a good one. Geo

Carb info: www.walbro.com then select Service/Aftermarket 
www.zamacarb.com then select Service/Aftermarket


----------

